# Hayes Brothers Snowboards?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Small company pressed in VT supposedly solid product.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I've heard the same. I also heard they hand make there boards. No outside factories.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mike1two said:


> I've heard the same. I also heard they hand make there boards. No outside factories.


That's what hand pressed in VT means...:laugh: 


BurtonAvenger said:


> Small company pressed in VT supposedly solid product.


They have to buy the materials from other companies but they "assemble" or "make" the boards in Vermont. I definitely dig companies that do it themselves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Technically all boards are hand pressed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> That's what hand pressed in VT means...:laugh:
> 
> They have to buy the materials from other companies but they "assemble" or "make" the boards in Vermont. I definitely dig companies that do it themselves.


Ok technically you got me. Pressed means hand pressed and so on. I guess what I meant to say is that they're good boards built by guys who care. I too dig this opporation. Its good to hear that small companies like this can still exist.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are quite a few companies that make their boards in the US. Neversummer, Unity, Venture, Voile, Donek to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

You forgot K2 and Burton...Oh wait nevermind.


----------

